# SQ guys in the Toronto, Canada area?



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

Sorry if this is the wrong area, but are there any SQ guys around toronto? I havent met anyone yet that knows the difference between an active or passive crossover... all i really want it someone to help me tune my system. i can do the bass/treble/sub just fine... but now with my new set up it's alot more complicated and im looking for someone that can help me tune it a bit... any help would be appreciative....

Cheers,
Greg

Also, are there any SQ meets in this area?


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Not really that close (Kitchener/Waterloo) but yeah there are a few of us....if you're willing to make the drive, we have a few "mini meets" where we all try to help each other out with tuning and/or ideas, for the most part we know the difference between active and passive.

as for meets, IASCA is having Ontario finals in Peterborough on Aug 17th as well as East Hamilton Radio is having one on the same day (not sure which we'll be attending)......as for "regular Joe" type of meets, lemme know what you find


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

There are lots of us in ontario, I've been considering organizing a meeting for some southern ontario enthusiasts.


----------



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

Sassmastersq said:


> There are lots of us in ontario, I've been considering organizing a meeting for some southern ontario enthusiasts.


I'm good anytime after august 15 (thats my final day of school... forever! well, for now) i'd definately be interested in a meet.. i want to hear other peoples systems so i can compare.. i'm a complete noob to SQ... (well tuning)....


----------



## Scoobynet_NAF (Jul 22, 2008)

I;d like to learn about tuning too


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Scoobynet_NAF said:


> I;d like to learn about tuning too


umm, this could be an extremely costly experience [ noticed the "IRELAND" in your sig :blush: ].


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

yea check this http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42636
for the meeting.


----------



## junort (Jun 21, 2011)

Resurrecting a really old thread. I am in the Greater Toronto Area and would like to meet with some of the DIYMA members to listen to some of the installs and learn along the way.

Is there any group in the area that have get together?


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

We get owned in Canada. I am in the Greater Ottawa Area and there is nothing. Kind of jealous of all the U.S competitions going on all the time that I can't take part in thousands of miles away!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

They are a few of of us... Some iasca champions too... You'll have to cross the border as we no longer have an eastern Canada Iasca coordinator, therefore no shows. We're all friends so we may meet up at some point...


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

I would love to join. I am an old competitor and in the process of rebuilding my car.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

mmiller said:


> They are a few of of us... Some iasca champions too... *You'll have to cross the border as we no longer have an eastern Canada Iasca coordinator, therefore no shows*. We're all friends so we may meet up at some point...


Which is extremely disappointing, as Moe Sabourin is _from_ Ontario, but seems to be too busy promoting IASCA to the Chinese.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Don't know Moe personally but heard that he was quite active as I was leaving the scene. Anyone else around during the heydays of IASCA? If not, anyone interested in Meet and Greet?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

benny said:


> Which is extremely disappointing, as Moe Sabourin is _from_ Ontario, but seems to be too busy promoting IASCA to the Chinese.


He sure is, but it is what it is. But in his defence nobody wants to step up and coordinate the shows, lack of turnout wasn't the greatest either.... The closest shows to most of us has been in Syracuse NY.

Have to cross the Border for a 1X iasca event. I haven't been able to make one yet. The next one is on Father's Day which also is my Daughters 5th Birthday, so that'll be another one I miss.

Comp car looks nice in the Garage though....


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

Did the 2008 Peterborough IASCA show go well enough? I wish it had continued anually.

BTW Is there anyone in KW area that is running infinite baffle-willing to show a young guy how it can sound (family friend is getting is wanting to start a new system and I am trying to get him to hear different ways)


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

WHITNEY?! Like, up north of Bancroft Whitney? Damn, you in the woods!  Im twenty minutes east of Peterborough and I run IB.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

When and where is the Syracuse show? I might drop by to check it out.


----------



## MikeGratton (Aug 17, 2012)

benny said:


> WHITNEY?! Like, up north of Bancroft Whitney? Damn, you in the woods!  Im twenty minutes east of Peterborough and I run IB.




Waaaaaaay in the woods  Can pound away without complaint.Thanks for the offer -I am trying to find an IB set up near KW for someone getting into car audio to hear (he moved to the big city) He has only been exposed to say Type r in sealed generic boxes-I really want to open his eyes to alternatives.


I ran IB in the late 80's/early90's and have always preferred it(mind you I like 6th order too so maybe I am a bit odd) -unfortunately my build is probably 6 month to a year away from completion so I cannot demo it for him.


----------

